# Swimming: How cold is too cold?



## Bossoli (May 5, 2008)

We live in CT and our weather varies significantly. A winter day can be as warm as 50 degrees F or as cold as 10 degrees F. It's still pretty warm here, but the water is cold. Just how cold, I don't know.

We go hiking where there are ponds and lakes, and also take the dogs to a small private beach that is completely deserted out of season. Bradley is willing to do water retrieving no matter how cold it is. I want him to be safe though. 

Where should I draw the line and prohibit him from swimming during the cold months? I know there are some other people from Connecticut on here, so I'd be really interested in hearing your opinions.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

OOOHHHH - where's the private beach?  Faith and I are always looking for new places to play (PM me if you want)

as for the temps - i never worry about it. Faith self-regulates. you can actually see her get her paws in at the beginning of the walk to test out the temps a bit. so, i let her get in the water any time she wants, but i do not ever allow her to walk on ice.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

When I lived,in NJ,my golden swam,all year round!.Even when it snowed!.
If swimming,in Winter,would make sure to have some towel,to dry them!.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

"Too cold" is when there are hockey players on the water. LOL
My dogs will swim all year round if there is open water. Here, that usually means in the Boardman River, or the Grand Traverse Bay before it freezes (if it does). A photo of my Michael was published in the AKC Gazette many years ago - he was swimming the Boardman, had gotten out, shook, and his hair and the droplets he'd shaken off had frozen! It was a great pic.


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

I live in CT also, and posted this same question awhile back. Here is the thread: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=63996

Hope that helps!


----------



## Bossoli (May 5, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> "Too cold" is when there are hockey players on the water. LOL
> My dogs will swim all year round if there is open water. Here, that usually means in the Boardman River, or the Grand Traverse Bay before it freezes (if it does). A photo of my Michael was published in the AKC Gazette many years ago - he was swimming the Boardman, had gotten out, shook, and his hair and the droplets he'd shaken off had frozen! It was a great pic.


LOL! Well put!

I'd LOVE to see that picture if you have it available!


----------



## Bossoli (May 5, 2008)

Kand3 said:


> I live in CT also, and posted this same question awhile back. Here is the thread: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=63996
> 
> Hope that helps!


Thanks! That'll teach me not to check around before I ask a question :doh: :


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Bossoli said:


> Thanks! That'll teach me not to check around before I ask a question :doh: :


Lol, trust me, I do that all the time!!  Just thought it might give a few extra opinions!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It's too cold when the dog doesn't want to go in it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I've been told that the air temp. plus the water temp. should equal 100 degrees.
Don't know if it's true, just passing it on.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> I've been told that the air temp. plus the water temp. should equal 100 degrees.
> Don't know if it's true, just passing it on.


 
Uh oh... my dawgs are gonna be disappointed! They've been swimming _way _less than 100! :no: 

That's actually interesting, though. Any idea the source of it?


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> as for the temps - i never worry about it. Faith self-regulates. you can actually see her get her paws in at the beginning of the walk to test out the temps a bit. so, i let her get in the water any time she wants, but i do not ever allow her to walk on ice.


My rule exactly, you pups want to freeze your butt off, fine. But no walking on frozen rivers or ice.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Interesting thread - I was wondering this too.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It was from one of the field training articles I read, but of course, I can't recall which one. Someone had written in and asked that question, and that was the answer from the "big name" (??) field trainer.



Pointgold said:


> Uh oh... my dawgs are gonna be disappointed! They've been swimming _way _less than 100! :no:
> 
> That's actually interesting, though. Any idea the source of it?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

It's too cold when they're walking on water.

Seriously, they can handle any water that is in liquid form. The key is what they're doing when they come out of the water. If they can run around a bit to work the water out of their undercoat and generate a little body heat, they can handle any water.


The 100 degree thumb rule is for training in water, where the dog will be in the pond for prolonged periods of time (like swimby drills for instance), not for just casual swimming.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Swampcollie said:


> It's too cold when they're walking on water.
> 
> Seriously, they can handle any water that is in liquid form. The key is what they're doing when they come out of the water. If they can run around a bit to work the water out of their undercoat and generate a little body heat, they can handle any water.
> 
> ...


Ahhh, thanks, SC, that makes sense. And my swimming fools will be relieved.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

my dogs don't understand the concept of "casual swimming"


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> my dogs don't understand the concept of "casual swimming"


Whut, they wear tuxedos and gowns when they swim?


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Whut, they wear tuxedos and gowns when they swim?


Actually that is for khakis and dockers


----------

